# Bosch or NGK sparkplugs



## TravisDrivesVdubs (Sep 19, 2010)

1994 golf 2.0 4cyl, debating on what plugs to get...

NGK:: http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/d...=P1135867996W43b3f85c7ab9e&gan=1&apwidk96AUj4

Bosch FR8DS:: http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?catalog=23&partnum=FR8DS&a=FR23-FR8DS-1869

they're both OE and I've heard good things about both of these plugs. What are your guys opinions? Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5153250-SparkPLUgz&highlight=spark+plugs

so use NGK. 

and please use the search function located just below the "Post new thread button", It just searches the current forum you are in :beer:


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Bosch. You can go cheaper with the Supers, too, and not suffer performance wise. FR8DC+


----------



## gamefoo21 (Jul 4, 2009)

I've had nothing but trouble with the Bosch plugs, from their cheap-o line to their IR Fusion line...

If you want the best multi-electrode surface discharge type, go NGK BKUR6ET10 @ $4 a plug

If you feel like spending a few more bucks on long life type, go with: NGK BKR6EQUP @ $8 a plug


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

The ABA loves single electrode Bosch plugs.


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

FL 2.0L said:


> The ABA loves single electrode Bosch plugs.


This.

You can use the OEM plugs that are "silber", or the cheaper "super +" version. The only difference being that you can leave the silbers in for about 60k while the copper "super+" can only be expected to last about 30k or so. .

I've used nothing but Bosch in my 2L and never ever had any issues.


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

Do not use the Silber plugs. Mileage and performance suffers. Just use a standard copper or iridium plug.


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

WtErKeWlEdUbbEr said:


> Do not use the Silber plugs. Mileage and performance suffers. Just use a standard copper or iridium plug.


Source?

The OEM plug VW used was a silber, I've used both the copper and silber and there is no real difference between the two except longevity.


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

Every time I fill up I check my mileage, I could never get great MPG from the FR8DS, but the coppers were way better MPG wise. Throttle response was less as well. The Silbers always looked more sooty during inspections than the coppers. 

Plus its common sense that copper is a better conductor than silver, but the silver plug will last longer. It's a trade off, you just have to decide which you would rather have? A more responsive and fuel efficient engine or longer service interval.


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

Bosh blow

ngk rock

plan and simple, iv had mor problems with a brand new bosh plug then any other plug.. even cheap knock off checker brands...

never even had to replace my NGK platinum's in 100k and show no odd wear

now with a turbo i wouldnt go with these, get a hotter burning plug


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

I've used Bosch plugs for many years all types and never ever had one single issue. Sometimes I think NGK has stealth marketing guys that hang out in the car forums like this and peddle their wares. That being said the VR6 engines came OEM with NGK so in that case use them. In 2L applications the cars came OEM with Bosch Silber, single tips. But in any case I'd never worry about Bosch. More likely the shade trees remove the old plugs and in the process break in inner copper conductor in the plug wires . Then after installing the new plugs they think the issue is with their new plugs! Sheesh!


----------



## 89'mk3gti (Oct 5, 2010)

hmmmmm..... nope accually im a technition with many years under my belt.... and had numerouse out of the box brand new BOSH plugs that upon installing them were dead, not just one but two in the same set, i would then take em out, check gap, and spark test the plug wires and coil, swop them to a diff cylender and bam.. still crap, im not trying to knock them and im not and NGP rep, im speaking from experience


----------



## vizzy (Jul 14, 2010)

89'mk3gti said:


> hmmmmm..... nope accually im a technition with many years under my belt.... and had numerouse out of the box brand new BOSH plugs that upon installing them were dead, not just one but two in the same set, i would then take em out, check gap, and spark test the plug wires and coil, swop them to a diff cylender and bam.. still crap, im not trying to knock them and im not and NGP rep, im speaking from experience


That sure is strange. I used to work for a pretty busy euro parts store and we moved a LOT of Bosch plugs (mostly the OEM stuff as well as the Super and Silber. I can't remember ever having a return item, and when I look back to the other parts counter guys there I don't think they ever did either. I'd say we moved many thousands of Bosch plugs every year as well. Makes me wonder if you were getting counterfit product, it does go on. It was even an issue over 20 years ago.


----------



## A3 jetta* (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been running BOSH+ and it feels great!! 
BOSH - German car
NGK-DENSO - JDM


----------



## Low-and-Slow 024 (Oct 16, 2010)

cheap NGK plugs, thats all you need


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

What is going on here? Did someone make a typo and everyone is following along? I am so confused.

That said, I've never used the bosch silver plugs (unless I am out of my mind right now and we're talking silber???). I've used the original coppers, and the new + ones that are supposedly yttrium coated or whatever.

I had predictable wear with the old coppers. With the new + ones, the last set lasted me 10k miles for some reason. Got some crazy tapering across the electrode, with the close point still in spec, but the far end of the taper at around 0.060". I checked the gap originally, and they were all perfect (0.032" iirc, but maybe 0.028"). Not sure what happened there. Only thing I can think of is the msd blaster 2 coil. Bosch wires, cap, rotor.

Otherwise, I have a saab 9000 turbo that calls for ngk's. Got the car with ~40k on the copper plugs, so I figured I'd change them. Ordered new ones, pulled the coppers out, and they were all still fine. NGK's definitely seem to be good.

But at the same time, I've never had bosch plugs that weren't properly gapped out of the box (at least matching what the box says it is). I've gotten autolites a few times for some domestic cars and they've been 0.005" - 0.010" off seemingly across the board, compared to what the box said they should be. And I wasted a day hunting down a misfire that turned out to be a bad spark plug out of the box. Never had that problem with either ngk or bosch.

1. Can't go wrong with either NGK or Bosch.
2. Spark plugs are easy to change in these cars. No sense wasting money on "fancy" plugs. Copper will do and copper will be best.


----------



## mizzuh (Oct 13, 2010)

long story short, stick with what you know. if you haven't used it, don't use it.

spark plugs ignite the fuel that drive your engine. end of story. there are subtle (arguable) differences, but for the most part, unless you are pushing a massive amount of power out of an ABA, it's not going to be the deciding factor in the output of your setup.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

ive been using NGK plugs in everything from my motorcycles, to cars, to outboard motors, whatever..

ive never had a problem with them.

and whoever says NGK plugs are for ricers, i hope you werent being serious..

im much more fond of bosch plugs.


----------

